# Never stop believing, found this earlier



## phillipleondria (Feb 1, 2017)

Every day i am amazed by the fact that where there is a will there is a way....












FB_IMG_1485977343591.jpg



__ phillipleondria
__ Feb 1, 2017





Ifyou want to smoke, or grill bad enough you will find a way


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 1, 2017)

Cool what fuel does this thing use?

Warren


----------



## b-one (Feb 1, 2017)

Looks like a twig burner to me.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 1, 2017)

HalfSmoked said:


> Cool what fuel does this thing use?
> 
> Warren



Charcoal of course! Pretty darn fuel efficient too!













IMG_4832.JPG



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Feb 1, 2017


----------



## phillipleondria (Feb 1, 2017)

FB_IMG_1486014000279.jpg



__ phillipleondria
__ Feb 1, 2017





Couldnt leave out the off set guys...smokin ain't easy...but it sure is fun


----------



## okie362 (Feb 2, 2017)

I'm thinking a choice hamster brisket would be perfect for either of those.


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 2, 2017)

Hahaha ok thats cute.


----------

